# Guide to a FreeBSD mail server



## herrbischoff (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm looking for a guide to build a FreeBSD mail server. Googling results in literally hundreds of Linux-based tutorials and articles, with just a handful of FreeBSD entries in the field, with most of them being very old, basing the approach on 6.x or 8.x. And every single "mail-in-a-box" type setups are Linux-only exclusively. There's iRedMail of course but that requires you to buy the commercial version to be really useful.

What I'm looking for is a _modern_ guide that takes effective anti-spam measures, SPF, DMARC and DKIM into consideration along with a SpamAssassin alternative, (if possible) doesn't require to run a SQL setup and does not rely on some crappy PHP or Python web config panel. Most use cases I'm looking to use this setup for involve just a couple dozen users and me as the sole administrator.

I thought that should be easy to do when looking through various guides and tutorials. What I didn't count on was that every single guide does things differently and often without explaining why. This makes a complex setup like a mail server very hard to understand. I haven't been able to find reliable, moderately easy to follow information about how to pull this off — ideally, a guide that is more focused on the tools than the OS. Packages I can install myself and figure out what may be missing. What I cannot figure out is how to configure and wire up the different components needed for a mail server reliably.

I have years of system administration experience with UNIX system but email has always been a point of major frustration for me. When you try to dive into the inner workings and configuration of open source components like Postfix, Dovecot and its plumbing, getting a reliable and modern setup out of it is a bit akin to dabbling with dark arts. The difficulty, I believe, is in the dozens of possible combinations of MTAs, MDAs and other tools.

My preferred setup is a rather basic one: Postfix, Dovecot, a DMARC tool, some Anti-Spam tools, everything in plain text config files (including users), ability to forward and copy mails, aliases, server-side mail filters. Virtual users and multiple domains would be nice to have but not completely necessary.

Thank you for any and all pointers.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2018)

herrbischoff said:


> Googling results in literally hundreds of Linux-based tutorials and articles, with just a handful of FreeBSD entries in the field


Why do you think setting up Postfix, Dovecot, etc, would be any different on FreeBSD? Applications like this are set up exactly the same way, using exactly the same configurations, regardless of the OS. The only difference will be the exact location of those configuration files. And that's typically really easy to figure out.


----------



## herrbischoff (Jun 4, 2018)

The difference is that I’m looking for a _modern_ guide to set one up, ideally one without SQL and possibly even FreeBSD-based. Because this is a FreeBSD forum. The guides I was talking about are highly complex, require either a SQL backend, a LDAP server, weird control panels and/or more. I’d like to keep it basic and extensible which is exactly the opposite of what’s generally to be found.

Do you have any concrete ideas, links or materials to share? Your comments thus far are not helpful.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 4, 2018)

You should start with the Purplehat tutorial, which most FreeBSD users also referenced - https://forums.freebsd.org/search/29961/?q=purplehat+postfix&o=date.

Here is the guide. It will get you started but you need some additional resources to get a close to standard mailserver for the Internet. I can point you at some other resources - for dkim, mailscanner, etc


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2018)

herrbischoff said:


> The guides I was talking about are highly complex,


That's not surprising. What you want to do _is_ fairly complex, especially if you've never done anything comparable. I would start with a basic Postfix/Dovecot configuration. Getting mail to properly send and receive is already quite a challenge. Once that's set up and working you can add the other features, one by one.


----------



## herrbischoff (Jun 4, 2018)

Lamia said:


> Here is the guide. It will get you started but you need some additional resources to get a close to standard mailserver for the Internet.



Thanks. However, I'm looking for something simpler to start with to be able to understand what I'm doing.



SirDice said:


> I would start with a basic Postfix/Dovecot configuration. Getting mail to properly send and receive is already quite a challenge. Once that's set up and working you can add the other features, one by one.



That sounds like a reasonable approach and mirrors my experiences with setting it up just by reading the manuals and manpages. There are instructions for almost anything under the sun but I couldn't find simple "standard" instructions that lead to an extensible setup. Most guides require a setup to be exactly the way they describe without explanation as to why.

If there are no descriptive tutorials, is there any useful literature walking you through it while explaining it?


----------



## Lamia (Jun 4, 2018)

herrbischoff said:


> Thanks. However, I'm looking for something simpler to start with to be able to understand what I'm doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guide must have been the simplest and useful [and you can ignore some parts like mailgun etc] for FreeBSD users to keep pointing at it. Many other guides are not that presented in such a format. The guide won't get postfix running immediately for you though. It has not been updated for some time. And you getting content filters (e.g. amavis, mailscanner, etc) working with postfix also depends on where you want to run your mailserver - host vs jail....... Here [ [1], [2] ] are some threads that might be of help.

I quite agree that you need start with the basics - particularly main.cf vs master.cf for postfix. This is another informative and well-referenced guide on postfix. And if you are considering other MTAs, such as OpenSMTPD, SSMTP, etc, there are resources out there too. Here is another guide from the same author on OpenSMTPD. Postfix/dovecot is superior though. An advice for you is to try not to burn your IP address - i.e. get on SBL, Spamhaus, etc - as you start the voyage.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2018)

I've set up my mail server a long time ago. I don't think I used just one tutorial but a whole bunch of them. And combined all that information with experiences I had with Postfix through DirectAdmin (I 'borrowed' their configuration) and how I wanted my setup to work.


----------



## obsigna (Jun 4, 2018)

Right after the Snowden revelations in 2013, I wrote a HowTo about setting up a Home Mail Server with TLS and non-Plain authentication. The _„Home“_ part must not be understood as the whole setup being tailored for home users only. Home in this respect meant to involve additional measures in order the system may run with dynamic DNS on a SOHO internet connection. I run almost the same setup also on static IP's on AWS.

However, SPF, DMARC and DKIM is not part of this HowTo – this is mostly done in the DNS anyway –, and I did't come to elaborate on spam-filters becasue at that time the FreeBSD-Forum system switched to phpBB and I found it too ugly to continue.


----------



## vermaden (Jun 4, 2018)

@ herrbischoff


Here:
https://www.c0ffee.net/blog/mail-server-guide


----------



## herrbischoff (Jun 9, 2018)

vermaden: That's a nice writeup, it misses a critial part though, namely the LDAP server setup. One could argue that sysadmins should be able to figure it out for themselves, however, it defeats the purpose of the guide to some extent.

In the end I went with the Purplehat one, compensating for several changes and errors, adapting it to be able to run in a jail (permissions issues) and learned quite a bit while doing so. The missing explanations turned out to be not too forbidding since browsing the manuals of the components revealed most of what I was looking for.

Since there appears to be no current (and complete, for that matter) guide to a working mail server setup for FreeBSD, I might just take the Purplehat instructions as a basis for a GitHub repository to create one that is easy to keep current when changes occur. Blog posts age quickly and are often never updated to reflect changes.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 9, 2018)

herrbischoff said:


> In the end I went with the Purplehat one, compensating for several changes and errors, adapting it to be able to run in a jail (permissions issues) and learned quite a bit while doing so. The missing explanations turned out to be not too forbidding since browsing the manuals of the components revealed most of what I was looking for.


Awesome. I found the PurpleHat guide as a good start; hence my recommendation of it. I can point you at other useful guides - opendkim/spf, mailscanner, [cyrus-]saslauthd, content-filter, etc. Did you get amavis (previously maia) or maia itself working in the mailserver jail? 

Lest I forget, you definitely would need an outbound smtp unless you want to rely on free services like Gmail to relay your emails to difficult servers - Microsoft, etc.


----------



## herrbischoff (Jun 9, 2018)

Lamia said:


> I can point you at other useful guides - opendkim/spf, mailscanner, [cyrus-]saslauthd, content-filter, etc.



Please do. Especially DKIM.



Lamia said:


> Did you get amavis (previously maia) or maia itself working in the mailserver jail?



I have maia running in the jail. I just had to add the jail IP as a mynetworks parameter in master.cf to allow it connecting back to port 10025 from within the jail.



Lamia said:


> Lest I forget, you definitely would need an outbound smtp unless you want to rely on free services like Gmail to relay your emails to difficult servers - Microsoft, etc.



Outbound SMTP is running as expected as the server is running on a static IP, I have added SPF records and set it up as IPv4-only for the time being. IPv6 with pf plus jails is still a little confusing to me.


----------



## herrbischoff (Jun 9, 2018)

The only issue that remains is a recurring status email with the following warning:


```
warn: FuzzyOcr: Cannot find executable for gifinter
```

I found out that gifinter used to be part of graphics/giflib long ago and it's apparently now recommended to use ImageMagick via


```
focr_bin_gifinter /usr/local/bin/convert -interlace
```

in FuzzyOcr.cf but couldn't get it to work.

I now wonder if there's a measurable upside to using FuzzyOcr at all.


----------



## spython01 (Jun 10, 2018)

I found before that even trying to do something simple is not for the faint of heart.  If you do get your setup fully working, please post back here.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 10, 2018)

herrbischoff said:


> I have maia running in the jail. I just had to add the jail IP as a mynetworks parameter in master.cf to allow it connecting back to port 10025 from within the jail.


As much as I would have loved to get maia running, it s**ks. Having to go administer it - allow/reject mail & sender/recipient - every now and then is irritating. I got ports 10024 and 10025 to work back then, when I first used maia, but at some point the 10025 won't just work for content filtering again.

Anyway, I had to jump on the mailscanner bandwagon. Mailscanner does a decent job though I now receive one or two unsolicited emails ones in awhile - like poker/hot babes/etc. I know we have given out some of our email addresses in webform/webpages/paperforms/etc and GODKNOWSWHO sold the info or how it got into other hands. I am now training Bayes with spam filtering via a Roundcube plugin. The Mailscanner UI has got a complex setup, but one does not really need it to get a standard email server running.



herrbischoff said:


> Please do. Especially DKIM.


You might find these two guides [1, 2] very helpful. There are good for creating your DKIM keys, particularly the stevejenkins' guide.  The Archlinux guide is also very informative.

I spent some time getting it to work too. Where the problem often lies is getting opendkim to work. You will have to drift between running it as a unix socket or deamon/milter.
Here are some additional guides on milteropendkim [which I am using]:
Add-dkim-signing-to-freebsd-servers
A thread on Opendkim and SPF

You should pay a close attention to the ownership and permission on /var/run/milteropendkim  and the opendkim dir (i.e. files - signingtable/keytables/trustedhosts with subdir 'keys'), respectively. 




herrbischoff said:


> Outbound SMTP is running as expected as the server is running on a static IP, I have added SPF records and set it up as IPv4-only for the time being. IPv6 with pf plus jails is still a little confusing to me.


***OLD STATIC IP ADDRESS***
Good to know that you got SPF records. You are advised to also add DMARC and the likes if you are yet to do so.



herrbischoff said:


> in FuzzyOcr.cf but couldn't get it to work.
> 
> I now wonder if there's a measurable upside to using FuzzyOcr at all.


I often get the FuzzyOcr error report in our daily server report. And I have tried to fix it - using imagemagick and so on - but no luck.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 10, 2018)

spython01 said:


> I found before that even trying to do something simple is not for the faint of heart. If you do get your setup fully working, please post back here.


herrbischoff wanted a standard email server with his/her domain name(s). What you have done their is different. You are relying  on the freenom free domain & infrastructure. That is not bad. You are fine as long as you are not receiving emails like SirDice mentioned.


----------



## herrbischoff (Jun 10, 2018)

spython01 said:


> I found before that even trying to do something simple is not for the faint of heart.



Well, setting up ssmtp is rather trivial and there's no need for complex setups if the mails are only meant to be forwarded. Here is a simple config showing you how to send via a Gmail account. That's my standard go-to solution for stand-alone servers. Not Gmail though but my own mail server. It just shows that it's possible without any advanced fiddling.


```
# /usr/local/etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf

# The user that gets all the mails (UID < 1000, usually the admin)
root=username@gmail.com

# The mail server (where the mail is sent to), both port 465 or 587 should be acceptable
# See also https://support.google.com/mail/answer/78799
mailhub=smtp.gmail.com:587

# The address where the mail appears to come from for user authentication.
rewriteDomain=gmail.com

# The full hostname.  Must be correctly formed, fully qualified domain name or GMail will reject connection.
hostname=yourlocalhost.yourlocaldomain.tld

# Use SSL/TLS before starting negotiation
UseTLS=Yes
UseSTARTTLS=Yes

# Username/Password
AuthUser=username
AuthPass=password
AuthMethod=LOGIN

# Email 'From header's can override the default domain?
FromLineOverride=yes
```


```
# /etc/ssmtp/revaliases

root:username@gmail.com:smtp.gmail.com:587
mainuser:username@gmail.com:smtp.gmail.com:587
```

You see? Rather self-explaining. Works every time.



spython01 said:


> If you do get your setup fully working, please post back here.



I did get it to work almost immediately and it's running already in testing mode with one of my domains. So far, it's been working smoothly. It has mainly been figuring out some smallish issues and differences with regard to jails. I'm going to experiment a bit and when deemed stable, will move it into production. I'm quite impressed by the performance of this setup.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 10, 2018)

herrbischoff said:


> Well, setting up ssmtp is rather trivial and there's no need for complex setups if the mails are only meant to be forwarded.


Thanks herrbischoff for that note. Ssmtp works great and it is simple. Simple as OpenSMTPD. I was using OpenSMTPD for that task until it started failing me. I then switched to Ssmtp and things have been fine.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 12, 2018)

herrbischoff Are the additional resources helpful too?
You may hit the thanks/thumb up link for me if they are do. I am shy to sometimes ask for that.


----------



## herrbischoff (Jun 12, 2018)

I couldn't find the time to look at it yet. Thank you for this, I will review if as soon as I can.

Regarding the missing `gifinter`, the config setting apparently gets ignored but creating a simple shell script with the same name calling `/usr/local/bin/convert -interlace`, it works.


----------



## ekingston (Jun 21, 2018)

Thank you all for this thread. As the free mail services increasingly disappoint me, I have decided to once again think about running my own mail server(2). This thread is proving invaluable.

One thing I don't see in the instructions I've looked at is any sort of estimate of minimum system requirements.

Cloud VPSes appear to come as cheaply as US$2.50 per month. Would 512MB of RAM on a single-core VPS be sufficient for a low volume mail server?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2018)

My VPS is a 2 core, 4GB VM. It's running my mail server (including web mail), a low volume website (Webtrees) and recently added a complete Phabricator install. Everything runs smoothly but it's all very low volume traffic. I get more traffic from malware bots than actual people visiting.


----------



## herrbischoff (Jun 21, 2018)

Regarding the minimum requirements for smooth operation, I'd suggest to just add up the requirements of the used components. Given the Purplehat guide as a reference, I'd suggest at least 2 GB of RAM and two cores for it to be responsive and useful. If you plan to use just the bare essentials and no spam filter, I guess you could get away with that mini-VPS. However, space quickly becomes an issue as those cheapo VPS offerings are often severely restricted in this regard. YMMV, it all depends on your expectations. There are people who successfully run a home mail server off a Raspberry Pi 2 (1 GB RAM, 4-core 32-bit ARM, slow SD flash memory). Although I'd obviously install FreeBSD on that thing first.  Which is actually something to consider. I for one are not aware of mini-VPS offerings apart from Digital Ocean that offer FreeBSD.


----------



## ekingston (Jun 21, 2018)

SirDice said:


> My VPS is a 2 core, 4GB VM. It's running my mail server (including web mail), a low volume website (Webtrees) and recently added a complete Phabricator install. Everything runs smoothly but it's all very low volume traffic. I get more traffic from malware bots than actual people visiting.



Thanks, that fits my usage expectations (just me) and usage.



herrbischoff said:


> Regarding the minimum requirements for smooth operation, I'd suggest to just add up the requirements of the used components. Given the Purplehat guide as a reference, I'd suggest at least 2 GB of RAM and two cores for it to be responsive and useful. ...



Thanks.



herrbischoff said:


> ... I for one are not aware of mini-VPS offerings apart from Digital Ocean that offer FreeBSD.



There are may in that category: Atlantic.net, Linode.com, and Vultr.com (to name very few) are very similar in terms of price, service, and reliability. Personally I currently use Vultr.com and previously used liteserver.nl (no complaints, changes in the value of the euro made Vultr more cost-effective).


----------



## trev (Jun 22, 2018)

I use a Vultr.com 512MB/20G SSD/1vCore ($US 2.50/month) plus 10G SSD block storage ($US 1/month) for a low volume mail server (replete with milters), web server, web proxy server and backup server (the 10G block storage addon is used for hourly backups of my main home server). 512M swap file of which currently 14M used.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 22, 2018)

Scaleway.com looks enticing with their very many options - ARM deals inclusive. W.r.t. system requirements, you should pay a closer attention to the RAM. If you intend running a standard mailserver with an antivirus like CLAM,you would need a min. of 4GB of RAM.


----------



## herrbischoff (Jun 22, 2018)

Ahh, vultr.com... Home to many a blocked spam email and filtered script kiddie attack.  I now know why: a $2.50/month VPS is more than enough to spam and scan. At that rate, those are practically throwaway instances.


----------



## ek (Jan 15, 2019)

Lamia said:


> You should start with the Purplehat tutorial, which most FreeBSD users also referenced - https://forums.freebsd.org/search/29961/?q=purplehat+postfix&o=date.
> 
> Here is the guide. It will get you started but you need some additional resources to get a close to standard mailserver for the Internet. I can point you at some other resources - for dkim, mailscanner, etc


It still blows my mind how many people use my guide but I wanted to say thanks for still recommending it (even though it's older than dirt). Fact is, the main project itself (Maia-Mailguard) had fallen into the unmaintained category until somewhat recently when Joshua Small (huge thanks to him!) decided to keep moving forward with it. This, in turn, allowed me to update the port (which is now available) and just in time for PHP7 and a bunch of bugs have been fixed. This has also allowed me to update the Purplehat guide/how-to as well. So, if anyone is looking to use it for reference points (or the full install), it has been updated (for the most part) and I'll continue to do so! I'll be adding some additional things to it here and there as I get feedback (I'd also like to add SPF, DKIM, DMARC, etc... at some point). Anyhow, thanks again and I'm glad the guide has been helpful to some!

Regards,
Janky Jay, III


----------



## Lamia (Feb 13, 2019)

ek said:


> It still blows my mind how many people use my guide but I wanted to say thanks for still recommending it (even though it's older than dirt). Fact is, the main project itself (Maia-Mailguard) had fallen into the unmaintained category until somewhat recently when Joshua Small (huge thanks to him!) decided to keep moving forward with it. This, in turn, allowed me to update the port (which is now available) and just in time for PHP7 and a bunch of bugs have been fixed. This has also allowed me to update the Purplehat guide/how-to as well. So, if anyone is looking to use it for reference points (or the full install), it has been updated (for the most part) and I'll continue to do so! I'll be adding some additional things to it here and there as I get feedback (I'd also like to add SPF, DKIM, DMARC, etc... at some point). Anyhow, thanks again and I'm glad the guide has been helpful to some!
> 
> Regards,
> Janky Jay, III


ek: If purplehat is yours, you must be an admin or a member with tonnes of thanks/reactions. How did they get reset to three in number? And why become a new member?


----------



## ek (Feb 13, 2019)

Lamia said:


> ek: If purplehat is yours, you must be an admin or a member with tonnes of thanks/reactions. How did they get reset to three in number? And why become a new member?


Honestly, it's been so long since I've logged into these forums that I'm not sure how to answer that. I'm certainly not a "New Member", though. My guess is the amount of message posts is what quantifies that. And, as most guide and port maintainers know, there really isn't a lot of thanks for things like this (not on the forums anyhow). It's not like I support the guide via the FBSD Forums or anything. So, I haven't had the need for much interaction here. I just happened across this thread because one of the guide users had pointed me to it while looking for some help and thought I'd post _MY_ thanks for recommending the guide (even though it was super outdated). Anyhow, yes, purplehat.org belongs to me.


----------



## herrbischoff (Apr 7, 2019)

ek: Thanks for your work on an updated Maia Mailguard port. However, after upgrading from the previous version, I just get a


```
MDB2 Error: not found
```

error when trying to open Maia in a browser window.

`/var/log/httpd-error.log` has the following to say about it:


```
[Sun Apr 07 16:46:54.986392 2019] [php7:warn] [pid 38069] [client 134.101.146.253:55338] PHP Warning:  count(): Parameter must be an array or an object that implements Countable in /usr/local/share/pear/MDB2.php on line 826
[Sun Apr 07 16:46:54.990431 2019] [php7:notice] [pid 38069] [client 134.101.146.253:55338] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: lang in /usr/local/www/maia/maia_db.php on line 95
```

I'm not particularly well versed in PHP and especially not Pear. Any idea what is wrong here? From looking at the code, MDB2 does appear to load fine but throws the error above when run.


----------



## ek (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi herrbischoff, 

Looks like you might need to change the config.php file for Maia to use "mysqli" as the DSN driver instead of just "mysql".


----------



## herrbischoff (Apr 7, 2019)

ek: Fantastic, that did the trick.

Now that everything is working again (well, Postfixadmin changed its internal folder layout, so I will have to adjust that), let me explicitly thank you for putting in the time to update everything Maia for the future. Thanks to your tutorial I'm running a FreeBSD email server for years now, which made me learn a lot more about the whole email ecosystem. I got so fed up of trying to adjust Linux-based guides for FreeBSD. So really: thanks.


----------



## herrbischoff (Apr 7, 2019)

ek: By the way, what's your preferred channel for light support — the mailing list?


----------



## ek (Apr 9, 2019)

herrbischoff Great! I'm glad everything is all sorted out and thank you very much for the kind words. I've literally written this guide for the exact reason you'd described. There certainly aren't as many FBSD guides for things like this (especially the many years ago when I began writing it). So, I'm very glad this is helpful to you and others. 

As for the preferred method of support, the mailing list is usually best as others can chime in if they've experienced similar issues and issues usually get resolved quickly. Not to mention the issues (and hopefully resolution) are archived for anyone to access later via searching for errors and such so it can help them before they even need to ask the same question. There is an IRC server as well (mentioned in the guide) for "real-time support" if anyone is around. There's also light banter as it's a general FBSD channel but there's usually a lot of helpful information transpiring there as opposed to focusing on a single question at a time... if that makes sense?

Again, I'm glad you're up and running and please free to subscribe to the mailing list or join the IRC channel in the future if you ever feel the need (or are just bored).


----------



## herrbischoff (Apr 10, 2019)

ek: This makes total sense. Thanks for the pointers. Mailing list is subscribed, IRC is next. I wish there was better documentation regarding Maia — it's very much out of date. The project could use a bit of new life. If there's interest in overhauling the web site, documentation or web interface, I'd probably give it a go.


----------



## Lamia (Apr 10, 2019)

ek said:


> herrbischoff Great! I'm glad everything is all sorted out and thank you very much for the kind words. I've literally written this guide for the exact reason you'd described. There certainly aren't as many FBSD guides for things like this (especially the many years ago when I began writing it). So, I'm very glad this is helpful to you and others.
> 
> As for the preferred method of support, the mailing list is usually best as others can chime in if they've experienced similar issues and issues usually get resolved quickly. Not to mention the issues (and hopefully resolution) are archived for anyone to access later via searching for errors and such so it can help them before they even need to ask the same question. There is an IRC server as well (mentioned in the guide) for "real-time support" if anyone is around. There's also light banter as it's a general FBSD channel but there's usually a lot of helpful information transpiring there as opposed to focusing on a single question at a time... if that makes sense?
> 
> Again, I'm glad you're up and running and please free to subscribe to the mailing list or join the IRC channel in the future if you ever feel the need (or are just bored).


I won't mind giving Maia a go again. Mailwatch with Mailscanner has been of little or no use to date.

At the time I tried using Maia, it won't work in a jail as its port -10035 - for receiving emails conflicts with the SMTP's internal port at the same number. Switching to 10036 won't help. That was for receiving emails. The way Maia works is proactive. It interacts with postfix/dovecot and first receives both incoming & outgoing emails before the MTA & MDA process them.

I would like to use the web UI that comes with it. For Mailwatch/Mailscanner, it's nearly impossible to use in FreeBSD. 

One other difficulty with Maia was that I had to login to it and release received emails for their final destinations if they are not spams. I know one can directly let all emails through with it though. 

I like its tonnes of options. It would make setting up a mail server easier that way than individually configuring dkim, SPF, etc. It comes with an encrypt option too. I like!


----------



## ek (Apr 10, 2019)

herrbischoff: I'm not sure about updating the actual www.maiamailguard.com website. I'm not even sure how it's still up and running, honestly. However, if you'd like to get in touch with the owner, there is contact information for David Morton who was previously maintaining Maia as well as the website. I can't guarantee a response or anything, but it's certainly worth a shot. Aside from that, the actual Maia code is now being maintained by Joshua Small on GitHub (https://github.com/technion/maia_mailguard). So, I'm not sure if he's interested in any website or whatnot. I do agree with you about more up-to-date documentation, though. Would be nice to see anywhere, really.

Lamia: Maia should actually be attaching to port 10024 which shouldn't interfere with anything (as far as Postfix, Dovecot, SPF, DKIM, etc...). I'm not sure if there was maybe some specific reason you changed the port but it shouldn't be needed. Just attach to jail's IP on port 10024 and you should be all good. Many people are running this configuration right now. If you'd like to give it another try, I'd love to get your feedback regarding the current guide. Any and all feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Lamia (Apr 10, 2019)

ek said:


> herrbischoff: I'm not sure about updating the actual www.maiamailguard.com website. I'm not even sure how it's still up and running, honestly. However, if you'd like to get in touch with the owner, there is contact information for David Morton who was previously maintaining Maia as well as the website. I can't guarantee a response or anything, but it's certainly worth a shot. Aside from that, the actual Maia code is now being maintained by Joshua Small on GitHub (https://github.com/technion/maia_mailguard). So, I'm not sure if he's interested in any website or whatnot. I do agree with you about more up-to-date documentation, though. Would be nice to see anywhere, really.
> 
> Lamia: Maia should actually be attaching to port 10024 which shouldn't interfere with anything (as far as Postfix, Dovecot, SPF, DKIM, etc...). I'm not sure if there was maybe some specific reason you changed the port but it shouldn't be needed. Just attach to jail's IP on port 10024 and you should be all good. Many people are running this configuration right now. If you'd like to give it another try, I'd love to get your feedback regarding the current guide. Any and all feedback is appreciated.


Thanks ek, I was going to write 10024, when I wrote 10025. 

It is worth trying again. I am however thinking I would need stop the manually configured filters and so on. I should include the task in my to-do list.


----------



## ek (Apr 11, 2019)

Lamia: Sure. Makes sense. Depending on how you've integrated your current filters, it might be as easy as just commenting out and adding new "content_filter" lines to your Postfix's main.cf. There is, of course, plenty of other ways but I've found this to be the easiest way to maintain and/or migrate between Postfix "addons" if it's an option.


----------



## UnitedMarsupials (Mar 7, 2021)

herrbischoff said:


> Regarding the missing `gifinter`, the config setting apparently gets ignored


How about the diff from this PR? It creates a `$PREFIX/bin/gifinter` of our own...


----------

